# Identification of pisto



## critter doctor (May 26, 2020)

Was given this gun by an older lady who said it belonged to her father. Would someone please track this serial number from the grip so I can learn the date of manufacture? Thank you. It’s a 38 special CTG number 294154


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

We will probably need a bit more info, as S&W made several different revolver models (and eventually, one autoloading pistol) in .38 Special CTG caliber.

So, if you could:

- How many shots does it hold in the cylinder (either 5 or 6)?
- Is the rearmost bottom corner of the metal grip-frame rounded or square-cornered?
- Is the rear sight (on the top-rear of the frame) a fixed notch cut into the metal frame, or a screw-adjustable mechanism attached to the frame that has a sighting notch?
- Are their any letters stamped before or after the serial number?

Statistically, it's probably a 6-shot .38 Hand Ejector Military and Police Model (what we would nowadays call a Model 10 M&P) made before World War 2, and if so, that serial number would put it pretty early in a large batch of those revolvers that were made between 1915 and 1940.


----------

